# Porsche 996 C4 : UPDATED WITH PICS



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Went out for a half hour drive in the 996 C4 Tiptronic last night. Â What can I say? Absolutely perfect, handles like its on rails and feels so positive. Â Only problem is, it only had 32 miles on the clock when I got in it so I couldn't really open it up. Â Porsche recommend 500 miles below 5000 revs (well ok, maybe I did open it up a bit Â ;D)

It's finished in basalt black with the new carrera wheels on, black leather with silver detailing inside, Bose, stainless exhaust, single cd headunit, 6 disc changer, sunroof

it truly is the puppies luggage

pics to follow tomorrow hopefully

cheers

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I test drove one last November, but thought it a "bit slow" - put it this way, it didn't feel like the quantum leap ahead of the TT I thought it would feel like.

I thought this could be down to the Tiptronic sapping some of the power. :-/

Lovely car though, and I definitely want one - would be nice to save up for the C4S though...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

What mileage did it have on it when you brought it back!  ;D :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I agree with Raven.... I posted my thoughts on my 996 C4 experiences a month or so back.

The TT is miles ahead in style and a chipped TT would def embarrass a C4 in handling, performance and style.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Anybody remember seeing one of the Jeremy Clarkson videos where the C4S lapped (Oulton Park I think) faster than a Yamaha R1?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> What mileage did it have on it when you brought it back!  ;D :


only put about 30 miles or so on it

still, there's always tonight for another drive in it and the two months in the summer that my folks are going away for. i think the TT will be locked up safely in the garage for 2 months Â ;D

know what you mean about the speed though, although it felt faster it didnt feel as fast as i thought it would feel compared to a 225 ttr

James


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Sounds fantastic, didn't you mention that it was your Mum's 



> The TT is miles ahead in style and a chipped TT would def embarrass a C4 in handling, performance and style.


The TT wouldn't even come close performance wise, sorry. Regards style, the interior of the TT is the best in the world IMHO, and the exterior is gorgeous, but so is the Porsche!

Simon


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

yeah it is my mums, never said it was mine ;D

agree simon i don't think it would keep up in terms of handling, acceleration or top speed, not a chance

cheers

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Anybody remember seeing one of the Jeremy Clarkson videos where the C4S lapped (Oulton Park I think) faster than a Yamaha R1?


Actually, apparently, you often get cars that are nowhere near as quick in a straight line, beating bikes on a track. Why? Cos the bikes are nothing like as good round the corners....

I posted something on this last year:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 70;start=0


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup, from memory, the porsche could also gain tens of metres into every corner under breaking...


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

If I ever sold my TT it would be for a 996 C4 or a GT3

Maybe for next February I will buy myself one for my 28th B'day... hmmmm... now thats a very nice thought.... :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I agree with Raven.... I posted my thoughts on my 996 C4 experiences a month or so back.
> 
> The TT is miles ahead in style and a chipped TT would def embarrass a C4 in handling, performance and style.


Funny guy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Anybody remember seeing one of the Jeremy Clarkson videos where the C4S lapped (Oulton Park I think) faster than a Yamaha R1?


I saw it - I thought it ws Thruxton: fast and bumpy. it was impressive/surprising especially seeing as Neil Mckenzie was riding the bike who would surely be quite a bit faster than your average rider.

If it had been flying laps I would not have been so surprised, but the fact that they did it from standing was the bit. I though the bike would walk it.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup, was really impressive.

I would love to have seen it up against a Zonda, or GT2


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

pics:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrpl/996front.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrpl/996side.jpg

cheers

James


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Very nice. I think you should tell your Mum it's unsafe to drive


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Is your Mum available??? I could drive her car too?? : :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Fantastic car! They look even better in Silver Â  

Are they just a bit too large, though? Â :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fantastic car! They look even better in Silver Â
> 
> Are they just a bit too large, though? Â :-/


Lower and lighter than a TT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jam mate, are you coming out to play in it at the weekend ;D Looks like Dave and maybe Pete fancy meeting up... maybe Sunday afternoon?

IM me if you fancy it.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

it won't be here, folks are off to scotland in it on friday

got X5 4.6is to play with though  0-60 in 6.5 secs!

it'll keep up with a 225 TTC

will try and let you know, going to glasshouse sat nite/sunday monring though so don't think i'll be in a fit state to drive anywhere! ;D

cheers

James


----------

